# Dr Borody in Long Island Chrohns research



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Very interesting article about chrohns and MAP Dr Borody's talk in New York.http://www.newsday.com/features/printededition/ny-hscov4742774may16,0,5209779.st


----------

